# Catering Nightmares- Help with Short Film Screenplay



## electricbill (Mar 31, 2008)

Greetings Caterers and Chefs,
I am currently writing a short screenplay hopefully to be filmed this year. Within my story I plan to have a small catering crew and chef in the main characters' private home for an anniversary dinner thrown by a wife for her unfaithful husband. It is a wealthy estate, but with a medium-sized and unprofessional kitchen. I'm look for a nightmare story from the caterers and chefs' perspectives of what could go horribly wrong in a situation like this, anything short of blowing up the place (and perhaps not stopping there) to add realism to the film. I figure quite a bit could go wrong here, but with some careful details coming straight from the people who know these types of jobs, I feel I could really sell it. If you need more details, I'll be happy to further explain. I appreciate your help and look forward to hearing your stories.


----------



## edlear (Apr 3, 2008)

ElectricBill, I don't know if it qualifies as a nightmare, but back in the late 80's I worked for a caterer in S.F., who sent me to a wealthy old lawyer's home for a holiday dinner. The first bit of instruction the housekeeper gave us was that "the babies" had to be fed before any one else. They were three bad tempered Italian Whippets. They liked poached chicken breast, sliced thin, not chopped. And they all ate off the good china right in the middle of the floor.


----------

